# Cover Tunes



## sulphur

Post your favorite cover tunes in this thread. 8)

Vids, or links are prefered.

[video=youtube;LJecpI9jXQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJecpI9jXQE[/video]

Ya, I'm a creep, but I'm a jazzy creep.


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;jtG7IsC64JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtG7IsC64JI[/video]

There's more than one on this album.


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's an old fav of mine. Coal doing a total rethink of a Motorhead classic...

[video=youtube;WuWTU2aj3Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuWTU2aj3Es[/video]


----------



## sulphur

That was great Hamstrung, I haven't heard it before.

I'm not opposed to people putting their own covers in here either.
A reason that I started this thread was that I missed a forum members cover in another thread.
I racked my brain to think of a few for such thread, so I thought that I'd open it up to everything. 8)

This song has so many layers of badass...

[video=youtube;EtbuUlSGXzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbuUlSGXzc[/video]


----------



## sulphur

The kings of covers, in my books...

[video=youtube;F4lQQNk1WCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4lQQNk1WCg[/video]


----------



## Mooh

There are dozens, but here're a few...

Mountain: Roll Over Beethoven:
MOUNTAIN Roll Over Beethoven.wmv - YouTube

Jeff Beck: A Day In The Life, I Ain't Superstitious.

Rolling Stones: Ain't Too Proud To Beg, Carol.

Led Zeppelin: Blueberry Hill.

Jethro Tull: Stormy Monday.

Roy Buchanan: Sweet Dreams, Reelin' And Rockin', Further On Up The Road, etc.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur

Here's a band really making the tune their own...

[video=youtube;OuQkzAg-WYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuQkzAg-WYU[/video]


----------



## Diablo

[video=youtube;3dWf20nuHZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dWf20nuHZ0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## sulphur

George certainly did a great job on that.
I wondeer why they just didn't go with him while compiling the cover band.

Here's another fave of mine. 8)

[video=youtube;WIXg9KUiy00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00[/video]


----------



## mario

Classic tune originally done by one of my favs Mott The Hoople. Matthew Sweet and Susanna Hoffs IMHO do a great job on this.[video=youtube;EqyNcMOMjso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqyNcMOMjso[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Great tune! ^^^

Speaking of Susanna Hoffs, this one makes me melt...

[video=youtube;ol4MaEPayv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol4MaEPayv0[/video]


----------



## mario

sulphur said:


> Great tune! ^^^
> 
> Speaking of Susanna Hoffs, this one makes me melt...
> 
> [video=youtube;ol4MaEPayv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol4MaEPayv0[/video]



LOL!!! I was going to post that one too! What a hottie!


----------



## mario

David Bowie covering The Kinks classic "Where Have All The Good Times Gone".[video=youtube;08tCskqM5Y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08tCskqM5Y4[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight

Hey Sulphur ..... is there an auto-tune version of Susanna's rendition available? ....... (just for comparison purposes only!)


----------



## Diablo

...any cover performed by Dream Theater, FTW.


----------



## mario

Gov't Mule perfoming The Beatles "She Said, She Said-Tomorrow Never Knows". Warren Haynes is a beast!

[video=youtube;-n4CwtcPFKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n4CwtcPFKM[/video]


----------



## mario

Black Crowes with Warren Haynes performing the ABB classic "Dreams". They really rip on this!

[video=youtube;xdHm5C67okw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdHm5C67okw[/video]


----------



## mario

Pearl Jam "Last Kiss"

[video=youtube;QfD_Y10yZTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfD_Y10yZTY[/video]


----------



## Roryfan

Gov't Mule's version of Mr. Big (RIP Koss).


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;eEckAj7-944]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEckAj7-944[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO

[video=youtube;wShmbjqP3WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wShmbjqP3WU[/video]

I can't believe this one has not made the thread yet....more than awesome


----------



## Hamstrung

Gotta bring out the Cheese!

[video=youtube;Mr7EBuz-2xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr7EBuz-2xI[/video]


----------



## Diablo

Not unique, but really well done
[video=youtube;Y0NZmdNOcoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0NZmdNOcoo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## sulphur

aftermidnight said:


> Hey Sulphur ..... is there an auto-tune version of Susanna's rendition available? ....... (just for comparison purposes only!)


Hey, wrong thread! Don't be dissing the Hoff. 8)

All the blood leaves my extremities, including my ears, when that vid plays, soooooo..........


----------



## aftermidnight

Hello Sulphur ...... my comment was a feeble attempt at sarcasm due to my general disdain for the use of auto-tune ....... and you are correct ...... it didn’t belong in this thread.

I probably should have posted in the auto-tune thread to check out this one for a demonstration of what ‘real’ music used to be ....... without auto-tune.

There was certainly no diss towards Hoff intended ........ I did indicate in your post that I ‘liked’ her cover but I guess that got missed ...... so my apologies for not being more clear.

I am a big fan of covers ......... which is why I chose to follow this thread ........ keep 'em coming ....... best regards.

(Can't find a youtube vid but The Pretenders cover of 'Not a Second Time' (Lennon/McCartney) is one of my favourites ...... The Pretenders changed a couple of chords and the general feel of the song IMHO for the better.)


----------



## sulphur

aftermidnight said:


> Hello Sulphur ...... my comment was a feeble attempt at sarcasm due to my general disdain for the use of auto-tune ....... and you are correct ...... it didn’t belong in this thread.
> 
> I probably should have posted in the auto-tune thread to check out this one for a demonstration of what ‘real’ music used to be ....... without auto-tune.
> 
> There was certainly no diss towards Hoff intended ........ I did indicate in your post that I ‘liked’ her cover but I guess that got missed ...... so my apologies for not being more clear.
> 
> I am a big fan of covers ......... which is why I chose to follow this thread ........ keep 'em coming ....... best regards.
> 
> (Can't find a youtube vid but The Pretenders cover of 'Not a Second Time' (Lennon/McCartney) is one of my favourites ...... The Pretenders changed a couple of chords and the general feel of the song IMHO for the better.)


All in fun, no worries. 

[video=youtube;sL9iuAd93B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL9iuAd93B8[/video]


----------



## sulphur

*Pink "eyed" Floyd*

This is a cool album by the Dub Stars.
Obviously, a Jamaican outfit, with guest singers. I think two guys do most of the music.
That I know of, they do a cover album of Sgt.Peppers, and an album of Radiohead tunes.

Pretty wild how the whole album of DSM, lends itself so naturally to reggae.
(Intro to Money is classic) 

Have a "blast", listening to this one. 8)

[video=youtube;2uUpRCKtAw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uUpRCKtAw8[/video]


----------



## georgemg

Paul Gilbert's version of Mr Big's "To Be With You" from Guitar Wars. (Not sure if it qualifies as a "cover" but he was out of Mr. Big at the time.) He did several different versions of the song, but this one is my favourite - WAY over the top. A Van Halen riff, the poppy "woo hoo hoos," tapping while singing the chorus,...it even ends with a shredtastic minute long outro. Beautiful.


[video=youtube;4ligr9aMFcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ligr9aMFcQ[/video]


----------



## mario

More Gov't Mule...."Shine on you Crazy Diamond".


[video=youtube;Jd6An6hHIJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd6An6hHIJ4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sulphur

I heart Heart! I'd be Nancys' pool boy, any day.
That's a great cover, done live no less. Amazing.
That's one for the Autotune thread. 8)

Ahaha, finally, some Cheese!

I've seen Mike Masse, et al, on other youtube vids.
Really good entertainer and band. 
That song would be hard to sing!

Ah, Paul Gilbert has slowly become one of my faves.
Seems like a really likeable guy, that can really rip on a guitar.

Here's some borderline Cheese...

[video=youtube;LYIJvBmHaQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYIJvBmHaQo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Crazy,crazy train...choo choo! LOL

[video=youtube;xxJhDlz4jxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxJhDlz4jxM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm not a big fan of Coldplay but this hommage to Adam Yautch (Beastie Boys) is really well made and brought a tear to my eyes first time I heard it!

[video=youtube;q9yq88LY2N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9yq88LY2N0[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron

This guy, Noah, makes some really nice covers! I love his voice, really mature for such a young guy!

[video=youtube;PmmTUo7MvHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmmTUo7MvHY[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;3xJWxPE8G2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xJWxPE8G2c[/video]


----------



## mario

Johnny A "Witchita Lineman". His tone and phrasing is perfect. One of my alltime favs.

[video=youtube;fL3mvkZ6mVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL3mvkZ6mVk[/video]


----------



## mhammer

The Residents do James Brown's "This is a man's world"

[video=youtube;sV9CbKFmiKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV9CbKFmiKY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bcmatt

If I want something soft and acoustic (rare, I know, but it happens), mumford and Sons are pretty decent. But, when it comes to one of their songs, they can't compete with Kina and her sisters:
Timshel[video=youtube_share;Uc4BtZLFrTo]http://youtu.be/Uc4BtZLFrTo[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's another version of Wichita Lineman with Stone Temple Pilots backing Glen Campbell. That's such an emotive melody!

[video=youtube;HDPuK_tqG-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDPuK_tqG-Y[/video]


----------



## mario

Phish "No Quarter". 

[video=youtube;VyZnvRwYn7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyZnvRwYn7k[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

[video=youtube;XCGQiGEYl4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCGQiGEYl4Y[/video]

Van Canto. Mostly covers their first couple albums, starting to branch into their own thing.


----------



## mario

Yet another Phish vid covering Led Zeppelin. Kind of special to me because I was there with my then 12 year old Phishead (..and Zeppelin fan) son. Great show!

[video=youtube;O91ZfX2Jhyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O91ZfX2Jhyc[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

This was instant love <3

[video=youtube;pkTF5DRBxpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkTF5DRBxpI[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

The first song I heard of Siouxie and the Banshees was this Iggy Pop cover

[video=youtube;Oag8M1tzbFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oag8M1tzbFg[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

Margo <3 what a woman!

[video=youtube;x4XVJj4jER4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

Ieva's polka, based on a 1700's melody, the lyric was penned around 1923 or 1925 in a rare Finnish dialect was covered by the Finnish folk group Loituma. There are two "oddities" in this version. One is the scat segment and two is that the scat segment is sung by a lady that bore a resemblance to a character Inoue in the animé Bleach. 

The video 

[video=youtube;1ygdAiDxKfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygdAiDxKfI[/video]

The meme (there are techno versions of this, reverse spin versions, arm breaking off versions, and even one fellow that did a 10 hour version... yes, I've played all ten hours @[email protected])

Leek Spin - YouTube


----------



## Brennan

This thread needs more Canadian content:

[video=youtube;xzs_yxCqJE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzs_yxCqJE4[/video]

Shaun Verreault doesn't get nearly enough recognition for his guitar playing.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Oh an evolving story this. Being booted from one band, moving overseas, marrying, forming a new band, being pulled back into the first band, and now getting divorced. Still a strange mix of tattoos and born againism her voice is awesome!

[video=youtube;hGtOl6Fxzxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGtOl6Fxzxk[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;rAM1MKi7bNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAM1MKi7bNU[/video]


----------



## sulphur

That cover os SOS is a really good one Keep, nice.

Is that Phish concert a little, um, smokey?










I agree Brennan, Shaun is a great player and singer for that matter.
Rips it up while singing is all that more impressive. Just a great three piece.

[video=youtube;8fBQj7A_sa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fBQj7A_sa4[/video]


----------



## sulphur

I stumbled upon this one.

Pretty much a note for note remake.
Well done though and a pretty cool vid too.

[video=youtube;5zyABRwIv-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zyABRwIv-k[/video]


----------



## mario

Widespread Panic "Low Spark of High Heeled Boys".

[video=youtube;LsSLdzPdbs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsSLdzPdbs8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;-IgPIveQui4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IgPIveQui4[/video]


----------



## neldom

I am not a fan of the original in any way, but I really dig this...

[video=youtube;2vEStDd6HVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vEStDd6HVY[/video]


----------



## neldom

I am sort of glad that Juno brought this song to everyone's attention, although at the same time I have a tough time sharing sometimes.
This tune is absolutely fantastic, sorry that this is video is so terrible.

[video=youtube;OKSO3rScGi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKSO3rScGi4[/video]


----------



## neldom

A couple more honorable mentions have to go to Big Sugar for Let it Ride and Dear Mr. Fantasy.
And these suggestions have nothing to do with the fact that I absolutely love almost everything Gordie does.


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;jVVmsxR67ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVVmsxR67ZE[/video]
My favorite version of this song--including Hendrix's original.


----------



## sulphur

Good call neldom, Gordie is a guitar monster.
His fuzz tones were what I was chasing for a while there.

[video=youtube;6KcB4CAeOJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KcB4CAeOJ0[/video]


----------



## Petey D

Here are a few of my faves...

Social D - Ring of Fire

Social Distortion - Ring Of Fire - YouTube

Big Sugar - Let it Ride (starts at 1.30)

HJBF 2010 - Big Sugar & The Trews - Let it Ride - YouTube

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - Jeff Healey

Jeff Healey - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - YouTube

Three Bad Jacks - Ace Of Spades

Three Bad Jacks "Ace of Spades" (Original by Motorhead) - YouTube

Brian Setzer - Summertime Blues

Brian Setzer - 'Summertime Blues' (Live) - YouTube

Hell Cat & The Prowl - Pet Cemetery

Hellcat and the Prowl - Pet Sematary - YouTube


----------



## keeperofthegood

neldom said:


> I am not a fan of the original in any way, but I really dig this...
> Lady Gaga Telephone - YouTube



Thank you~! I am really enjoying both Nataly and Jack as well as their solo works!


[video=youtube;GyI3Gx3KzOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyI3Gx3KzOI&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Pretty much anything on these two albums.

[video=youtube;P0OftFOFAy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0OftFOFAy4[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;gsC02EuvNDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsC02EuvNDM&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext =1&amp;list=PL455EB94615FEE8A6[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;fERk1AVu2CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fERk1AVu2CM[/video]


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;cuo6cPlzTzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuo6cPlzTzM[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

[video=youtube;T_0Qhyl5tGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_0Qhyl5tGg[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

When doing art I often put the original on repeat. Then I got to thinking it would be cool to hear it reinterpreted by Pomplamoose so I went looking for who may have covered it. This cover is cool too!!

[video=youtube;hQlML9omwsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQlML9omwsM[/video]

Julia set fractal



> The well known Mandelbrot set forms a kind of index into the Julia set. A Julia set is either connected or disconnected, values of c chosen from within the Mandelbrot set are connected while those from the outside of the Mandelbrot set are disconnected. The disconnected sets are often called "dust", they consist of individual points no matter what resolution they are viewed at.


----------



## neldom

I wasn't aware of this tune until the PGS newsletter last week, but Prince's solo at the end of this tune is nothing short of incredible.
It probably deserves a thread of it's own, but as this one's already ongoing here we are.

[video=youtube;6SFNW5F8K9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

And a change of mood. And like the previous video, another case of someone covering your own song while you are a part of performing it. 

[video=youtube;pvVpMRpdGQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVpMRpdGQc[/video]


----------



## zontar

Since I can only put one video in a post here are some that cover the same song-
(Original --as far as I can tell--by Blind Willie Johnson)
[video=youtube;gF5j1IvkrGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5j1IvkrGc[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;1UxvdKFwf4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UxvdKFwf4g[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;V-4a6MlnT0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-4a6MlnT0w&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;y8vo7pO3ans]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8vo7pO3ans[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

Bonnie Raitt - Burning Down The House Cover- LIVE! - YouTube

Jeff Beck - A Day In The Life (Live at Ronnie Scott's) - YouTube

This drummer is at the wrong gig - YouTube


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;V-4a6MlnT0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-4a6MlnT0w&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Jeez that was a good show, when it was on. Just have a gander at the mindboggling array of talent that passed through it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday_Night_(American_TV_program) One of the great things about the show, that is not apparent from the Pop Staples video, is the wonderful musical combinations that musical coordinator Hal Wilner would arrange for. One of my favourites was the pairing of Leonard Cohen and Was/Not Was (with Cohen subsequently showing up on the Was/Not Was recorded tune "Elvis's Rolls Royce). 

This site - thus spake drake: It was the greatest show on television - lists some of the other jaw-dropping pairings (*Sonic Youth*, *The Indigo Girls*, *Daniel Lanois* and *David Sanborn* playing the Stooges' "(Now) I Wanna Be Your Dog.") Makes me wonder about the potential combinations on the episodes I missed (e.g., did Pharoah Saunders play with Stevie Ray Vaughan?). Coming on late Sunday night, I tended to go to sleep before the show aired, so I sadly missed a bunch of these. If there are compilation DVDs out there, DADDY WANT!

Though Dave Sanborn initially served as host, the more lively and jovial Jools Holland eventually became host, before he moved on to do his own somewhat similar musical variety show on BBC, called "Later...with Jools Holland", that you can see reruns of on the AUX channel ( BBC - Later with Jools Holland - Artists A - Z )


----------



## sulphur

*Do, do me. Er uh, Du Hast!*

[video=youtube;FH6FeC3B0xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH6FeC3B0xQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## davetcan

I had to stop it after about 30 seconds, I'll never figure out what they were playing 



sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;FH6FeC3B0xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH6FeC3B0xQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Here's the original Dave...

[video=youtube;My0HQ0QkGLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My0HQ0QkGLQ[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Better! (although I have no idea what they're on about)


----------



## Diablo

Not sure why it took me so long to think of this one, its the song that first introduced me to Jeff Beck.

[video=youtube;ervf7hIxZ3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervf7hIxZ3Y&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## zontar

Diablo said:


> Not sure why it took me so long to think of this one, its the song that first introduced me to Jeff Beck.
> 
> Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart - People Get Ready - YouTube


Tasty guitar work on that one.
And a cool tune too.

Here's another cover of the song that's quite different-
[video=youtube;NmNIk_u5EzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmNIk_u5EzY[/video]

I like them both.


----------



## Roryfan

4 versions of "Drown In My Own Tears":

1) Jeff Beck 
2) Derek Trucks & Gregg Allman
3) Johnny Winter
4) Jeff w/ Norah Jones


Jeff Beck Drown in my own tears - YouTube

Derek Trucks and Gregg Allman - Drown in My Own Tears - YouTube

Johnny Winter - I'll Drown In My Tears. - YouTube

Drown in My Own Tears - Norah Jones - Jeff Beck.avi - YouTube


----------



## Roryfan

More Mule:

Gov't Mule - Mr. Big - YouTube

Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi, Warren Haynes - "I'd Rather Go Blind" - at the White House 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Roryfan

3 more reasons to love Susan Tedeschi:

Susan Tedeschi "Don't think Twice" - YouTube

Susan Tedeschi - You Got The Silver - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sElmngk3Ydw


----------



## mario

Jeff Beck "She's a Woman". Killer!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;UYMiLhj3wz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYMiLhj3wz8&amp;feature=realated[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

[video=youtube;cVimRZ3jScU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVimRZ3jScU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;rUUEtCBhn_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUEtCBhn_Q[/video]


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## loudtubeamps

John Belushi - Lonely At The Bottom

Christopher Guest - Positively Wall Street - YouTube
The entire album "Lemmings" will keep you in stitches!


----------



## loudtubeamps

DO NOT ADJUST YOUR SET - Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - The Sound Of Music - YouTube

Bonzo Dog Band (Rutles) - Give Booze a Chance - YouTube


----------



## zontar

It's actually Vivian Stanshall & His Gargantuan Chums
[video=youtube;PIwXtOq7WKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIwXtOq7WKQ[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

Bill Murray - Star Wars Theme - YouTube


----------



## keeperofthegood

[video=youtube;oH06aNXWb8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH06aNXWb8U[/video]


----------



## Roryfan

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;rUUEtCBhn_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUEtCBhn_Q[/video]



Also love EC's relatively stripped-down version of Robert Johnson's "Ramblin' On My Mind" from this album.


----------



## Roryfan

nkjanssen said:


> [video=youtube;1iBe53ruE1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iBe53ruE1g[/video]



Very cool. But going to one of his shows and yelling "Summer Of '69" until I get forcibly removed is still on my bucket list.


----------



## marauder

Our band was just considering this one...I could listen to this all day

[video=youtube_share;00WWmtWh-Mk]http://youtu.be/00WWmtWh-Mk[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

Is there anything Capt. Kirk will not do?


----------



## zontar

loudtubeamps said:


> Bill Murray - Star Wars Theme - YouTube





keeperofthegood said:


> [youtube;oH06aNXWb8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH06aNXWb8U


Saved me from posting those...

So I can post this one-
[video=youtube;cYJUywl7CFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJUywl7CFw[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood

HAHAHAHA

Ok the ONLY song Sisely Treasure did with Shiny Toy Guns that is worth listening to:

[video=youtube;KGultrg7l0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGultrg7l0I[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

And of a similar genre. The whole album is warp 10 , funny and brilliant!
Love the solo's!!!
The Revillos - Yeah Yeah - YouTube

The Revillos-Secret of the Shadow - YouTube

Revillos : Hungry For Love : AUDIO Punk Vinyl. - YouTube


the revillos - rev up.wmv - YouTube
THE REVILLOS - YouTube


----------



## keeperofthegood

One of a couple songs they cover 

[video=youtube;vpwIvgUfs-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpwIvgUfs-s[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;vPXwH2sq-qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPXwH2sq-qc[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Ahaha! Off the beaten track a bit.

[video=youtube;bqpRoVxH2jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqpRoVxH2jc[/video]


----------



## Guest

loudtubeamps said:


> Is there anything Capt. Kirk will not do?


take off his toupee!?


----------



## loudtubeamps

sulphur said:


> Ahaha! Off the beaten track a bit.
> 
> [video=youtube;bqpRoVxH2jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqpRoVxH2jc[/video]


 The drummer has a future. Simon C. will be scooping her up very soon.


----------



## Beatles

Marmalade - Reflections of My Life Covered by the Sixties

[video=youtube;72oGHiSszP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72oGHiSszP4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sulphur

There are a bunch of good ones on this tribute album...

[video=youtube;K00riglFFjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K00riglFFjE[/video]


----------



## sulphur

*I stumbled upon this one...*

Lemmy!

[video=youtube;Mz9ec-aEZ2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz9ec-aEZ2Q&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> Lemmy!
> 
> [video=youtube;Mz9ec-aEZ2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz9ec-aEZ2Q&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


I'd like to hear him do the theme to Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------

